# New to the goat world



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Hi, i only just got my first milking goat she is an alpine and has been bred. She will be kidding some time in april. My fencing and shelter are sturdy so thats all fine but i wanted to know what things i will need for when she kids and I can start milking. anything helps. 

Thank you. :question::think:


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Welcome!! This place is perfect to learn everything you will ever need to know. April is a good time for her to kid because you won't have to worry about cold weather...I have most of mine due in March. I have dairy goats, but do not milk them so unfortunately I can't tell you much about the milking aspect. There is a link underneath the "stickies" that will tell you everything you need to have for kidding! Good luck and we are glad you are here! :thumbup:


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Thank you. so far ive found all this to be very helpful since i only have about 5 months to get her and myself ready. So thank you, im really enjoying this "community":dance:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

welcome! 

this forum is great to gather information. also, check out Fiasco Farms. they have TONS of great info.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

this site is super helpful, ive already gathered alot of information. I found this site called caprinesupply.com and they have a basic milking kit which is perfect for me. :type:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Hoegger Supply and Premier One are two more companies you might want to check out. For vaccinations, needles, syringes and general vet supplies visit Jeffers or PBS Animal Health. Welcome to the forum and good luck with your goats!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Welcome to TGS! I would say for starters, read,read,read! You will learn so much on here, your head will spin!  But eventually it sinks in with repetition, and if you have any specific questions there are really good folks on here that have a plethora of info and experience and will help you out.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, and do you have a buddy for her? Goats are herd animals and need at least one friend


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes she does have a buddy shes a alpine/nubian cross and they get along great. I also have a alpine wether but i have to find him a home, he is very mean to the other goats and im scared that he will mistreat the kids when they are born.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Aww, that's too bad about the wether...  but hopefully the girls will do just fine


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Petunia_0013 said:


> Yes she does have a buddy shes a alpine/nubian cross and they get along great. I also have a alpine wether but i have to find him a home, he is very mean to the other goats and im scared that he will mistreat the kids when they are born.


I would be putting him in the freezer instead of passing on a problem animal.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ya i think they will do fine, they really enjoy being with my horse so they are really never too lonely. :smile:


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I would be putting him in the freezer instead of passing on a problem animal.


 The people that are taking him will be "putting him in the freezer" but i was trying to word it nicely.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...that is putting it nicely


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ya it is better than "murdering" haha. I just got a little attached to him and dont really want that image in my head.  Although i better get used to it, my dad wants to raise meat goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Goat meat is delicious. I have processed one of mine that I was close to, but it turned out ok. I just let it stay in the freezer for a bit before using it. Now I don't name the babies I have and am hoping that will make it easier as well.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ive only tried goat meat once but it was very good. Thats actually what got my dad to wantmeat goats and youre right i think the best way to do it is not naming them.:grin:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep. No names and give them a good life. Then you know you're meat is healthy and clean. I love it...I also buy sheep (I prefer not to call it _lamb_ because everyone thinks of a baby sheep) from a friend of mine and that is delicious as well. I no longer purchase beef due to cost and how they are treated so the sheep/goat meat replaces that


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes ive heard that sheep is very good. And see we will be moving in a couple months to where we will have more room for our animals, thats exactly why we want to get started on oir farm, i mean people used to live off their animals so why cant we? And like you said the cost of everything is going up, just another reason to raise your own animals. Whats the saying? No farms, no food.:smile:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome from Washington state! I have some milkers and some meat goats... A few months ago we put a couple of wethers into the freezer... And they have been delicious! I called them "the BBQ boys" from the time they were born


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha i love that the "BBQ boys"  . You have some milkers? Thats great personally i love milkers. But since im just getting started, whats your process? I. Know some people pasturize it first but others leave it raw. How do you store it?


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok so ive been reading like crazy on here and gotten so much information! I found a way to cool the milk thats perfect for me since ill be traveling until we move. There is just soooo much information its crazy! So i just wanted to say thank you to all of you and especially those who commented and helped me! Thank you!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, this place is great! I would have given up on having goats if it weren't for this forum


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yes! There is so much information i cant even retain it all ive been having to take notes:type:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have a whole binder of meds and doses and treatments....and I still need more...lol


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Haha thats how ive been lately ive been driving evryone crazy with all the thibgs ive learned :dazed:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

and you will continue to for many more days to come....lol...goats are addicting!!!


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

they really are! I absolutely LOVE them! Its impossible how much there is to learn


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> I no longer purchase beef due to cost and how they are treated so the sheep/goat meat replaces that


Stephanie, would you mind elaborating on this statement? Thanks!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sure.... I have not been buying beef in the store because of the high prices here in NY. I have a family of 5 to feed, so it requires a lot of meat to make a meal.We raise all of our own chicken,turkey,duck,rabbit, and goat. I trade poultry for a pasture pig, so we get some pork.I have a friend who i buy sheep from. I have most of my goat and sheep ground and use it in place of beef. I cannot afford to buy beef from a local farmer, I wish I could! So I figure why not use the goat and sheep that have been raised right, and in a loving home,for the price I would have to pay for store bought beef that have been abused and not fed or raised right.
This way, my family gets healthier meat, and I know the animals were treated well.


----------



## klburt73 (Nov 1, 2013)

The milking pail combo from Caprine supply is very nice and good quality. I would definitely buy the 8 qt pail if you will be milking more than one goat. Also get the lid. I milk into a small container and pour periodically into the larger pail; the lid is a must if you don't want flies, bugs, dust etc in your milk.

After I milk, we strain the milk, pour into jars, write date on jar and refrigerate. When I first started, we would put jars in ice water or freezer. But finally realized no real benefit. Our milk tastes exactly the same now as then and since it is gone within 36-48 hours maximum, we never notice any off taste.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

klburt73 said:


> The milking pail combo from Caprine supply is very nice and good quality. I would definitely buy the 8 qt pail if you will be milking more than one goat. Also get the lid. I milk into a small container and pour periodically into the larger pail; the lid is a must if you don't want flies, bugs, dust etc in your milk.
> 
> After I milk, we strain the milk, pour into jars, write date on jar and refrigerate. When I first started, we would put jars in ice water or freezer. But finally realized no real benefit. Our milk tastes exactly the same now as then and since it is gone within 36-48 hours maximum, we never notice any off taste.


Thank you  i wasnt sure to if i should get the lid but now i think its a must since it get pretty dusty here where i live. I really appreciate all these comments because im trying to establish a routine before hand so im not all over the place haha. I figured that since i have to travel once i milk her ill strain it and put it in the pail that will be in thr ice water to cool it down and by the time i get home it will be cooled and ready for the fridge. Better to keep it simple right?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep. Cooling it fast is key


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

Yup. i was reading and i saw that someone said they use a slushy made from water and alcohol and i thought well thats perfect because i can make a bunch and freeze it. I could thrn use that and not have to worry about the water spilling or making a mess:smile::-D


----------



## tinaj (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm getting 2 dairy goats this weekend and they will be my first. I am excited to milk them and wanted to know the easiest way to do it. Do you tie them to a "station" of sorts?

I also want to know how you all worm your goats? What is your schedule?

Tina


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

tinaj said:


> I'm getting 2 dairy goats this weekend and they will be my first. I am excited to milk them and wanted to know the easiest way to do it. Do you tie them to a "station" of sorts?
> 
> I also want to know how you all worm your goats? What is your schedule?
> 
> Tina


Welcome to TGS!

It would probably be best to start your own thread.

You will want a milking stand. Only worm when needed.

Just start reading the threads on here and you will find lots of info on goat care.


----------



## Petunia_0013 (Dec 6, 2013)

tinaj said:


> I'm getting 2 dairy goats this weekend and they will be my first. I am excited to milk them and wanted to know the easiest way to do it. Do you tie them to a "station" of sorts?
> 
> I also want to know how you all worm your goats? What is your schedule?
> 
> Tina


Hi Tina  welcome! I agree to worm only when needed, i have a friend who has goats and hes the one whos been helping me figure out how and how offten to worm. As for the milking part, i just started too. And im just gonna build my stand.( i looked on google to get ideas of what i wanted) and ive been getting my goat used to me touching her utters since with her previous owner she was milked with a machine. Thats really all im doin right know but id suggest to read read read.


----------

